# Samsung S3800



## mtayl255

I just got a Samsung S3800, and it was working perfectly until I got my sim card. Every time I turn it on, it works fine, but then when I close it and open it again none of the keys or buttons work. Also, are they sensitive to temperature? Because I took it iceskating, but I kept it warm. Any ideas?


----------



## Elvandil

What is a "Samsung S3800"?


----------



## mtayl255




----------

